# Another wasting chicken



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a little Polish about 4 yes old who's done this before. Found her skin and bones and barely walking. Her name is Mangia because I'm always telling her to eat, and when I do my hands on weekly check, she's always way in the back and does not want to be touched, so much for that.

Kathy, I tubed her medicated water and a feeding. She took a whole 60. 

Then I have a mopey silkie 7 months old. Would you guess possible cocci? She ate well Monday but not yesterday.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

So glad you decided to learn how to tube... wish more people would.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, Kathy, a sick chicken doesn't eat or drink. So it's kindof hard to get medication and nutrition into them . And dribbling water inside their beak is not enough for most.

At least tubing gives them a jump start. 

My girl could barely hold her head up last night. Today I give her a plate with bread soaked in an egg and a bit of sugar, and she's eating it. 

I think she's genetically weak (Crele Polish), Marek's exposure, and possibly needed her bangs cut. I don't know what else. 

How much fluid per kg per day? Thanks


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

The amount I shoot for is no less than 5% of their body weight. Something closer to 10% is probably ideal, but that can be hard to do.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Lately I've been supplementing oral fluids with subcutaneous fluids, that seems to help some birds a lot.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had never gotten use to fluid sub q or in the bone. It's an acceptable practice, just one of those things I prefer not to do. But that's me


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I had never gotten use to fluid sub q or in the bone. It's an acceptable practice, just one of those things I prefer not to do. But that's me


Subbies in cats and dogs are easy, but a little trickier in birds because of their air sacs. In the bone, no way I could do that, lol. Got a little rooster I'm about to give some to. With him I've found it's easier to give them on the underside where his thigh meets his body.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Great!!! She ate a slice of bread and 1/2 egg. So hopefully another day and I'll put her back and just tube meds or meds and liquid food.

Little silkie female got a bang cut and is hiding from one of the roos, but can creep over to food and water. I think he needs a new home with bigger girls. What do you think?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My wasting hen had dinner with me tonight, sortof, angel hair pasta, shrimp, hard boiled egg, sausage, and little carrot strips. I guess she's hungry.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine love all of those!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I feel like if someone is not thrilled about eating, they can have what ever they want! Including Hubby's Paella.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I've shared many dinners with many sick ones.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well she's eating quite a bit, but still keeps closing her eyes (the pathetic look). I still don't think her balance is all that great. 

Is there anything more I can do aside from food and meds?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Well she's eating quite a bit, but still keeps closing her eyes (the pathetic look). I still don't think her balance is all that great.
> 
> Is there anything more I can do aside from food and meds?


Keep her warm, hydrated, fed and try your various medications. I think that's all you can do. What's her poop look like?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Bile green and dry


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe tube water?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Maybe tube water?


I would tube water until she started pooping liquid, then I would tube baby bird food. If poop was still green, I'd start Baytril and metronidazole.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay. I tubed water last night with Baytril and Sulfadimethoxine. 

Okay, found my ronidazole 10%. Bird weighs 1 kg. It says to give in a day's worth of water. But how much if it says 1 scoop = 1 gram, and 1 gram treats 5000 grams of pigeons?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Okay. I tubed water last night with Baytril and Sulfadimethoxine.
> 
> Okay, found my ronidazole 10%. Bird weighs 1 kg. It says to give in a day's worth of water. But how much if it says 1 scoop = 1 gram, and 1 gram treats 5000 grams of pigeons?


I would tube water every three to four hours until she poops clear.

This powder, who makes it?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Made in Holland by FemiGin. www.Femigin.com


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you show me a picture of it?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here it is


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Gonna do some research on it.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

And you'll be tubing it, right?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh yea. She eats some but does not drink enough. I got to get Kay tee tomorrow.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Trying to find the ronidazole dose to used to treat NE.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Right now for lack of a better dose, I have fallen back on my teaspoon per gallon. Aside from whether it's right or wrong, she is flicking her shavings all over the place - scratch scratch, peck peck.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So I remove the droppings tray and replace the plastic liner. The next thing I see on the new liner is a shrimp!!!!! She had a shrimp 5 days ago. Unfortunately, she also had angel hair pasta. And now I can't tell if she passed a few or if it's worms. 

Well I think I'll join Team Dawg and worm monthly. 

Dawg, if I worm monthly, do I still give 2 doses of Valbazen 10 days apart? Or will the monthly be good?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> Trying to find the ronidazole dose to used to treat NE.


I was wondering how many days?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I was wondering how many days?


To treat NE with Metronidazole my vet recommended one month.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It was angel hair pasta and a shrimp from 4 or 5 days ago. I guess she passed it but why now? I put her back out and she had a really big crop tonight. I just wonder how to give the meds.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> It was angel hair pasta and a shrimp from 4 or 5 days ago. I guess she passed it but why now? I put her back out and she had a really big crop tonight. I just wonder how to give the meds.


Is the powder similar to your other powders?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you have a scale that will weigh down to 10-50 grams?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll have to see tomorrow. I won't be home until then.


----------

